# Ideas please...!



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

Greetings, everyone! I am currently writing a story about a journalist, and need some ideas...! The main character is born-Canadian and moved to England, Cardiff with her family when she was just 11-years-old, and went to school there. And after time passed and she turned 20, a journalist agency's Boss (and is also the main character's Father's close friend) from London appointed her as a journalist in his Agency - finally having the opportunity to work, she (the main character) accepted, and both her parents agreed. So she went to London, and off her new life begins! 
And...I...need...an...IDEA! Please, if there's anyone experienced or knows about journalism out there, please give me an idea and tell me more about it (journalism)! Thanks!


----------



## Potty (Apr 27, 2014)

You're not really narrowing down our options here. Anything can happen from this point. Crime cover up; politics corruption; a local mugging; zombie apocalypse. What were you hoping to happen to your character/s? Surely you have an idea of where you want this story to end up?


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a journalist for my JC. Its probably not the same as what big time newspapers do, but we each have our own specialty fields, mine being sports and English lit. Whenever a story arises that one of us believes is news worthy and relates to the campus and its values, we pitch it to the others. If the editor likes it, we interview the person of interest about the story, take a few pictures, and write the article itself, which then goes to copyediting before the pages for the newspaper are formatted in InDesign and prepared for publication. That's our process at least. I guess you could write a story about a journalist who comes across a conspiracy of some sort and must fight some salient government agency to get the truth out to the world.


----------



## Caragula (Apr 27, 2014)

Cardiff's in Wales, not England.

As Potty said, why journalism, in what way is it important to the novel?


----------



## Cran (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Dido, and welcome to WF. 

Last time I checked, Cardiff was in Wales, and last time I checked, the Welsh were pretty adamant about it. It looks to me like you have a character in search of a story, rather than a story in search of characters. Is it important to the character that she appears to have got her break as a favour to her father? I think nepotism is still considered a questionable practice. 

Apart from the standard definitions, the field and experience of journalism is quite diverse; asking about journalism is like asking about science or education or sport - the responses would cover a multitude of scales, styles and topics. 

OK, one limiting factor is that her employer owns(?)/runs a journalism agency - generally, a news service. The size and scope of the news service will help determine what sort of journalist our intrepid young lady will be. If it's one of the big two or three that means her boss is the UK manager (not the owner), and our journalist might train up to be a foreign correspondent, which means the world is your playground, and all sorts of dramatic and exciting stories are possible. 

Our most experienced foreign correspondent is *garza*. 

Otherwise, her work will be confined to the United Kingdom, if not to within London, at which point local knowledge becomes more desirable.

Further open questions to the story include the era setting - contemporary? historical? futuristic? alternative timeline/fantastic? - and how close to conform with reality (ie, real events and key people).


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 27, 2014)

Dido said:


> Greetings, everyone! I am currently writing a story about a journalist, and need some ideas...! The main character is born-Canadian and moved to England, Cardiff with her family when she was just 11-years-old, and went to school there. And after time passed and she turned 20, a journalist agency's Boss (and is also the main character's Father's close friend) from London appointed her as a journalist in his Agency - finally having the opportunity to work, she (the main character) accepted, and both her parents agreed. So she went to London, and off her new life begins!
> And...I...need...an...IDEA! Please, if there's anyone experienced or knows about journalism out there, please give me an idea and tell me more about it (journalism)! Thanks!



I am not in any form a Journalist. (others may argue) But as one with ideas and a great imagination, I would try to express a bit. 

As stories go, I say have her learn the ropes beside her father's friend. Let them build a relationship that is like family, or a love/hate relationship, giving a drive for her to leave his side.

The wikipedia gives many definitions on many subjects to include Journalism. Just from the search of Journalism Definition. Wikipedia; *Journalism*  is a method of inquiry and literary style that aims to provide a  service to the public by the dissemination and analysis of news and  other ...

But there is more to it than this and this is just an example of what to look for. There are exploits and other journalism writings. Investigation/investigative journalism, Where the journalist must be somewhat a detective in background, to dig up the details of the story. Many times in history the journalist was the one to dig up truth on cases the police could not find.

The imagination is one of the greatest things, Because it can explain ideas and make many things unbelievable, believable. I say, find a crime that looks simple. EXAMPLE; a death on a beach. From there the investigative journalist finds a clue that the police choose to ignore. Through that clue they discover another that leads to another crime of little significance to the police. Even though the journalist shows where the two are related the police brush them aside. As the clues build the journalist fights to save credibility, at the same time trying to prove the relation between each different case. Leading to a surprise for them and the police as to the culprit and reasoning behind the crimes.

This is a simple ploy from a multitude of Detective and Journalism, shows, movies, and stories. The thing is create a twist that is well... unbelievable.

Good luck, I hope this helped some.


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

I guess you're right  but actually, I began writing my story because inspired by my sister's short story (which was about a journalist too), it was very nice and funny, so I thought to myself that I should write one like her, since it seemed fun. And it's just like you said, Potty, anything can happen from the point. So, you know, I didn't really think of that a lot, cause I just wanted to write it short and have fun - and about the characters, I didn't really put them into a plot 
And I don't have any idea of where the story will end! XD
Hehe, sorry, but the truth is I'm planning to write a long story, so I just thought I'd write short stories as, well, you know, a warm-up. 
But anyways, thanks, Potty, I think I'll try to think about it again.


----------



## Potty (Apr 27, 2014)

My advice is to try and think about where you want your story to end and work from there. Do you want your character to discover some conspiracy etc? If so then work backwards from there to get your story going. 

I know your pain, I've often started a story knowing what I want my character to start off with because I think it's cool, but then have no idea where to go from there. You just gotta sit down, decide what you think is an awesome story then jot it down. From that point you can fill in the blanks with help from others.


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for your nice and useful idea, Bookmasta, it was really, really helpful! But I think it's better to think about the plot more now, and the characters, too. And I'm really thankful to you, now I know more about journalists and journalism. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

OooOooOh!!! I see now what you mean, but unfortunately I still haven't thought of where it would end...but your advice is really useful, thanks  
No, not really...I just wanted to write an ordinary short-story daily-life of a journalist and her everyday-life. But I'll think of a better plot, so I can make the story going.

Hee ~ that's so? Ha-ha XD 

"Sit down, decide what you think is an awesome story then jot it down"...huh? Got it! Thanks, you're a helpful one. Seriously, I mean it. If I didn't read your advice I wouldn't have thought clearly about the plot or characters or anything. That's why, thank you, Potty


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

That's right. It's in Wales... -_- I just researched it now, hehe...I heard the name (Cardiff) from someone, but didn't search about it before I wrote it.

And about what you said, I already explained it to Potty. I'm writing my story because inspired by my sister's short-story, and it is also about journalist. It was funny and nice to read - so, you know, I just thought I'd write one about a journalist for fun, not because it's important to my story ^_^


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello Cran, and thanks for the welcome!

And about Cardiff, it's just like you said, it's not in England, it's in Wales XD ! I heard the name from someone, and thought it was a place somewhere in England, but when I searched again, I was wrong! (I guess I should learn more about countries and their cities, towns, and villages etc.)

Sorry to say it but my character isn't in search of any stories...! 

And I wanted to say, your advice is long, and the longer it is, the useful it gets and I get a lot of it. 

Thanks for writing an advice, I'll think about my story again.

Sorry if my reply is too short, but really, your advice was helpful.


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, that's a good idea! I guess I'll think about it - but I don't think I'll go as much as far as their relationship would turn into love...!! XD 

And I did read about journalism in Wikipedia, but I still wasn't satisfied with the information...but thanks for mentioning it, I would have went and searched for the article in Wikipedia if hadn't known about it. 

Sorry but I can't write (a reply) longer than this! I would like to reply with a longer reply, but I can't! But still, I want to thank you very much for caring to reply about my question. Your ideas and suggestions were also very good and useful, especially about the Investigation/Investigative Journalism, it sounds really interesting and thrilling...!

Anyway, thank you so much for your advice, W.Geopner, it was really helpful! And for wishing me luck.

Sorry if my reply is so short and plain, but I'm very thankful


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 27, 2014)

Dido said:


> OooOooOh!!! I see now what you mean, but unfortunately I still haven't thought of where it would end...but your advice is really useful, thanks
> No, not really...I just wanted to write an ordinary short-story daily-life of a journalist and her everyday-life. But I'll think of a better plot, so I can make the story going.



A short of this sort. Well it is a different way to run, than what I first thought. Along the lines of "Stranger than Fiction" A story told of the life and times, Routine like. Good measure, or um, counter thought. How she goes about digging up a story or following clues to the crazed rich dude that is giving money to the indigent. Some thing Like "Men in Black" using the tabloids for leads. Many possibilities, many avenues, any of which can be drummed up through the imagination. Even if it is unorthodox for a journalist, does not mean it is wrong. Run with YOUR idea and let others agree or not. You need to write your way and of your choosing. THAT is the most important thing to do, what You choose.

Bill


----------



## garza (Apr 27, 2014)

You've got to narrow the focus. As others have said, the word 'journalism' covers a multitude of sins. Does your character reach the age of 20 with no thought of journalism as a career? Does she have any special interest? She needs to have developed an interest in something much earlier and use that as an entry to journalism. You can reach around and touch any field of human activity and you will find journalists there. Politics and war have been my favourite subjects, but you can choose any subject and find a market for good news stories, feature articles, pictures, essays, any kind of writing. 

Avoid Wikipedia There are too many sources of reliable information to waste time with a site such as that. When I use Google to look for information on a subject, I type 'subject, -wikipedia' -wiki'. A better idea is to collect known good sources in various areas.

If you want to see a good example of journalism today, look at The ABC.  www.abc.net.au

If you want to see how bad journalism can be today, look at Yahoo News. www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, Garza, I think I have to think about my story again before writing it all down. Maybe I was too rushy, and didn't think much (about my story), but after reading everyone's advice, I want to re-think about it and about the characters. 

Thank you for the helpful advice, Garza, I'll try and start from the beginning. And thanks for the link, it was useful.


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks again, W.Geopner. Okay, I'll run with my idea like you said - but Garza was right. I have to think more about the characters and the story plot. 

And, yes, you got the point that I should write my own way and of choosing. But because everyone's great advice, I managed to consider the things I didn't.


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 28, 2014)

garza said:


> You've got to narrow the focus. As others have said, the word 'journalism' covers a multitude of sins. Does your character reach the age of 20 with no thought of journalism as a career? Does she have any special interest? She needs to have developed an interest in something much earlier and use that as an entry to journalism. You can reach around and touch any field of human activity and you will find journalists there. Politics and war have been my favourite subjects, but you can choose any subject and find a market for good news stories, feature articles, pictures, essays, any kind of writing.
> 
> Avoid Wikipedia There are too many sources of reliable information to waste time with a site such as that. When I use Google to look for information on a subject, I type 'subject, -wikipedia' -wiki'. A better idea is to collect known good sources in various areas.
> 
> ...



OUCH! You touched.

Hey it was just and idea. 

Yes ABC is a better place than Yahoo for journalism. No argument there.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 28, 2014)

I was a jounalist/columnest in a collage paper for a while as well if you have any questions just shoot me a pm.  Not sure how much I can help.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I'd add a relationship to spice your options, wether as an undertone or a main theme. If you're going to have such a normal plot you probably want to make emotion a strong element in the narrative. Or the subject of the journalism can spout an exciting conflict of some sort.


----------



## garza (Apr 29, 2014)

Odd that I've never thought before about what really drives a journalist. There is a _need to know_. This applies across the board to everyone involved. There is the frontline reporter whose need to know drives him or her into the street or into the jungle. There is the investigator who digs below the surface lies and subterfuge to find the truth. There are editors, essayists, article writers, political and economic analysts, and the kid and the old lady at the local paper who write about scout camp and flower shows. They _need to know_, and they need to tell someone. It's a fire that's never extinguished. It's a compulsion that's never cured. It's a thirst for knowing how the world works that's never quenched, a hunger never satisfied. 

If your protagonist is to be portrayed as a journalist, you must show that fire, that hunger. 

As a kid she should relate to Clark Kent and dismiss Superman as a show-off.


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 29, 2014)

Dido said:


> Thanks again, W.Geopner. Okay, I'll run with my idea like you said - but Garza was right. I have to think more about the characters and the story plot.
> 
> And, yes, you got the point that I should write my own way and of choosing. But because everyone's great advice, I managed to consider the things I didn't.



That is why this Forum is here. Most of the people here will agree to run with your idea, But the advice is free and well placed. Any of it can inspire the thought and make it into the fire Garza is talking about, and that is why you asked. To see different points of view, and in such to find that which fits with your ideas.

I am happy you found it and can run with it.

But my face keeps wanting to meet my keyboard, I have had a long day and I think I am not making good sense. I will reread what I have posted and see if it sounds better after I sleep.


Good night


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha! Yahoo news. Its sad to admit, but I read their news feed along with a few others and its surprising to see that any of them still have their jobs. I'm honest when I say that too. Its fascinating.


----------



## W.Goepner (May 9, 2014)

Dido said:


> Wow, that's a good idea! I guess I'll think about it - but I don't think I'll go as much as far as their relationship would turn into love...!! XD
> 
> And I did read about journalism in Wikipedia, but I still wasn't satisfied with the information...but thanks for mentioning it, I would have went and searched for the article in Wikipedia if hadn't known about it.
> 
> ...



When i stated, 





> As stories go, I say have her learn the ropes beside her father's  friend. Let them build a relationship that is like family, or a  love/hate relationship, giving a drive for her to leave his side.


 I was meaning that it could be a I love to hate you or it could be a I hate to love you. My Mothers husband, (she remarried) Told her about my father, "You must really love him." She was allways complaining about his BS he pulled before their divorce. Well here is the logic behind that. It is an old cliche, "To know someone is to Love or hate them." I believe this means that Journalist might love to hate their editor or boss. Or have enough attraction to them to say they would hate to Love them. Many things pass between a supervisor or boss and the underling that they develop a relationship of a love/hate attitude. It is those types of relationships that power a great many of journalist to greater depths of journalism. 

Do i sound tired to you? I think I am. I will go to bed now. I hope I have not confused you with this.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I'm a journalist for my JC. Its probably not the same as what big time newspapers do, but we each have our own specialty fields, mine being sports and English lit. Whenever a story arises that one of us believes is news worthy and relates to the campus and its values, we pitch it to the others. If the editor likes it, we interview the person of interest about the story, take a few pictures, and write the article itself, which then goes to copyediting before the pages for the newspaper are formatted in InDesign and prepared for publication. That's our process at least. I guess you could write a story about a journalist who comes across a conspiracy of some sort and must fight some salient government agency to get the truth out to the world.



Excellent info. Stored in the encyclopaedias in my cortex's.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

The best source, although everyone cautions against it, is wikipedia. People say it's wildly innacurate, and it can be, but as general information source, it's quite good.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 16, 2014)

You mean that you didn't outline your book/story and create signposts to meet so you don't get lost like you are? All I know about journalists is that they are easily swayed. How about she is sent to cover a general story that turns into a major, politically relevant piece others attempt to take from her but in the face of religious militants urging her to drop it, she pushes on seeing it as her chance to establish herself.


----------

